# My current setup



## Trashcanman3284

I've only been vaping for round about two months, so still lots to learn and lots of gear to buy.
My current setup is an RX200s and a Tsunami RDA. Not entirely an all day setup, but looking at tanks to buy next month when the budget kicks in again 
Re-purposed some Lego to build a makeshift atty stand
Loving the RX200s and Tsunami

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Trashcanman3284 said:


> I've only been vaping for round about two months, so still lots to learn and lots of gear to buy.
> My current setup is an RX200s and a Tsunami RDA. Not entirely an all day setup, but looking at tanks to buy next month when the budget kicks in again
> Re-purposed some Lego to build a makeshift atty stand
> Loving the RX200s and Tsunami
> 
> View attachment 60436


Nice! I still buy Lego! 

More importantly, what Vault boy is that behind your stand?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman

That Lego idea is genius.

My ADV setup right now consists of my IStick TC100W and a Tornado RTA running dual SS at 0.32ohm in TC mode, and a Pico with my Kayfun V3 mini or Serpent Mini on it 

That Tsunami is amazing though. I need to get me another one. It's the only dripper I currently use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Stosta said:


> Nice! I still buy Lego!
> 
> More importantly, what Vault boy is that behind your stand?!


It's the Lootcrate Vault Boy Bobblehead.
Not sure if its allowed to post pictures of non vape things, so apologies before hand, but here is a closer look at it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Caveman said:


> That Lego idea is genius.
> 
> My ADV setup right now consists of my IStick TC100W and a Tornado RTA running dual SS at 0.32ohm in TC mode, and a Pico with my Kayfun V3 mini or Serpent Mini on it
> 
> That Tsunami is amazing though. I need to get me another one. It's the only dripper I currently use.


So happy with the Tsunami. Currently have duel fused claptons in it coming it at 0.25ohm


----------



## Stosta

That Tsunami has always looked like a winner, especially in black!

As long as we don't entirely derail a thread you can pretty much post what ever you want  But in this istance the derail was imminent with that Vault Boy and Han Solo teaser in your original pic 

My current favourite setup is my Subox Mini - 0.8 Nichrome coil, Rayon, XXX (usually, but the "East" has invaded my daily rotation), it is an absolute workhorse!

(Recycled Pic from last week because I'm too lazy to take a new one)




EDIT - @hands driptip ESSENTIAL!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Stosta said:


> That Tsunami has always looked like a winner, especially in black!
> 
> As long as we don't entirely derail a thread you can pretty much post what ever you want  But in this istance the derail was imminent with that Vault Boy and Han Solo teaser in your original pic
> 
> My current favourite setup is my Subox Mini - 0.8 Nichrome coil, Rayon, XXX (usually, but the "East" has invaded my daily rotation), it is an absolute workhorse!
> 
> (Recycled Pic from last week because I'm too lazy to take a new one)
> 
> View attachment 60444
> 
> 
> EDIT - @hands driptip ESSENTIAL!



Haha, yes Vault Boy, Han and the Space Invader keep me company during my working day. Good thing is that VB and Han always shake their head in agreement with me 
My vaping life started with a Topbox Mini. It is great and still use it, but ended up charging the battery more than I was vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BassVapin

Got this today, loving it a nice upgrade from the eleaf ijust 2

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Trashcanman3284

My collection is growing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vapingyeti42

Nice @Trascanman3284 that lego atty stand is beast bro a brilliant idea 

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk


----------

